# stay for one night



## chelz

How do you say 

"We stayed at my friend's house for one night?"


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

Literally, it would be *우리는 친구집에 하룻밤만 지냈어.*


----------



## Anais Ninn

I would say "우리는 친구집에서 하룻밤 잤어."
"우리는 친구집에서 하룻밤 지냈어." is also fine. 
하룻밤만 means "only one night" which adds another subtle meaning.

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------

